
Bitcoin Undervalued by Over $200, Investment Bank Report Finds - edward
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-undervalued-200-needham-report/
======
ThrustVectoring
"Investment Bank is Long Bitcoin, Investment Bank Report Finds"

